# Replace water pump 8N



## Trainman

Have a leaking water pump. Possible to replace without removing hood and radiator? Not trying to do lazy man's way out, just want to know if necessary. Thanks in advance.


----------



## sixbales

Howdy Trainman, welcome to the tractor forum.

You can change the water pump with all the sheet metal in place in a couple of hours. I would slide a piece of cardboard in place to protect the radiator fins (and your knuckles) from accidental damage.


----------



## Trainman

Thank you sixbales. I will give it a try


----------



## Trainman

Attempted to replace pump with hood on but there wasn't enough room so I went all the way. Removed the hood, had the original radiator rebuilt at a local radiator shop, purchased new upper and lower hoses, new radiator pads and thermostat. Have yet to find the time to reassemble it. I did both dry and wet compression test on it, each cylinder 110 - 115. Should be a sweet machine when I get it back together.


----------

